# transport cage models



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

materials- wood, plastic, aluminium


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

the new model


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really admire what you are doing....I wish I could do that...nice job


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oh Kool*

thats very neat...I like that idea...I need to make something like that too...


----------

